# First Cheese



## ironhorse07 (Jan 31, 2012)

Finally did this about a week ago.

Have been wanting to smoke some cheese for quite awhile. Did not have a smokehouse. Thanks to all the people on this forum and after reading about a gazzilion threads it made it a stress free process.

modified what I already had...








The local IGA had cheese on sale, we have: swiss, mozzarella, pepper jack, muenster, sharp cheddar, medium cheddar, cheddar jack and string cheese. On with apple pellets.







Smoked for 4 hours. Traeger ran about 178 deg on smoke, ambient was 37 - 39 degrees, and smoke chamber stayed about 46 - 49 deg. the whole time. thought about messing with the heat but I was getting good smoke so I just let it go. When I took them off they did not have a real good color, but thanks to what I have read, with the cold smoke temp I was not expecting any. Initial samples went fast! Good smoke flavor, not bitter, but sharp which I expect to mellow in the fridge (thanks again, no suprises). All in all a success. Next I will play more with the heat to work on the color. Update after they have aged for a couple of weeks.

Vacuum packed and ready for a rest.







More and better pics on next smoke.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jan 31, 2012)

Great idea to pipe that over to your Weber!  Congrats!


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 31, 2012)

Awesome- great looking cheese


----------



## venture (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the addiction!

Looks like some great cheese!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 31, 2012)

Great looking cheese and I love the ingenuity of your mod!


----------



## teeznuts (Jan 31, 2012)

Gotta love smoked cheese! It will tatste amazing after a 2 week rest in the fridge.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 1, 2012)

Very innovative setup! Great looking cheese too!


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 1, 2012)

I like your set up it looks awesome and you'll like the cheeses too.


----------



## ironhorse07 (Feb 17, 2012)

cheese update! Finally broke them open, incredible! thank you all again for sharing your wisdom. While I was waiting for the cheese to bloom I got an AMNPS gonna be easier in the future.


----------

